# I Know it's a little early But



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

With all this Cold weather and everyone Freezing There A$% off I started thinking about spring time warmer weather and Lots of Fish So I'm asking Clay Since He Is The One That has Always Put This Together as Far as I Know what weekend are you Looking at so I can get the Time Off, I have only been there twice and had a Blast and want to do it again this Year Heck I might even get up my own Team, just to say we Tried So what do you all Think, Clay???? Keep warm Everyone!!!:letsdrink


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

what about the redfish regatta this year is there going to be one


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I might even have a RUNNING boat by then ! Will be there with bells on !


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BIGKENNY (1/6/2010)*what about the redfish regatta this year is there going to be one


BIGKENNY, How could you have missed this SMACKFEST???????????????:doh

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic484845-35-1.aspx


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Too funny! Was just talkin to crazyfire and his woman Ronnie yesterday about lookin for the next date.



Wanna do it the full moon again, and thinkin beginning MAy?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, Jeff (crazyfire) went ahead and finally made us a page for Chunky Love on Facebook.



Anybody who spearfishes or sharkfishes and wants to put up some of your pics...go for it!



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pensacola-FL/Team-Chunky-Love/245283169193?ref=mf


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay the full moon in May is the 27th which is a thursday although it will carry over to the weekend. The April full is the 28th which is on a wed. I'm game for either weekend or any during that time frame. Just thought you'd like to see those dates for a starting point. Kane


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx KAne...End of April may be a lil cold still? And wednesday...sounding like end of MAy is perfect???



Anybody else got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

What ever you come up with clay Just wanted to get people thinking about it,:letsparty:letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I haven't chimed in much on here lately but I think the end of may would be better. Clay if you could PM your phone number, I can't find it.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm in for the camping trip. Ya think May too HOT?? We can always cover if too cool but if too hot?? Just thoughts. HEY I got plenty of SHARK BAIT in my canal. NO i won't save it for you...but at NO CHARGE< you are welcome to some good chum :banghead


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I want in....


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

<P align=center>:moon TEAM FAT JAX :moon <P align=center>IS IN.<P align=center>I wonder how big of a shark you will need to catch for second place again Clay. oke<P align=center>And everyones favorite. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And the crap talkin has begun! I'll get a pst up later... but I know full moon is definately the best, and that weekend sounds perfect!



2nd place...we were just playin last fall...wait till this one!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/14/2010)*Thanx KAne...End of April may be a lil cold still? And wednesday...sounding like end of MAy is perfect???
> 
> Anybody else got any thoughts on this?


Damn,

After I'll be gone from the area.:banghead:banghead


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh DANGGGG Jon.. your gonna miss it!!!


----------

